# Changing website info in metadata preset



## Ruth (Dec 21, 2017)

Operating System: Mac Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC (Cloud)

Hi there,

I would like to put a new website URL into my metadata presets. I made the changes in "edit metadata presets" and created a new preset with the new URL, but how do I apply it to already existing photos in the catalogue, which were imported with the old preset an thus show the wrong website address in the metadata? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 21, 2017)

Select the photos, change the URL in the most selected image and click on the 'Sync Metadata' button. Make sure you only check the URL in the dialog.


----------

